# Форум для размышляющих > Смерть >  Ясные мысли о смерти

## Dementiy

Вчера поймал себя на мысли о том что я умру.
Причем мысль об этом была какой-то особенной, - очень ясной.
Я понял что это не какой-то вымысел, не дурной сон и не то что произойдет с отвлеченным мной-объектом, а то, что неотразимо случится именно со мной-субъектом, с моей настоящей личностью. 

Этот факт для меня показался настолько невероятным, что стало просто смешно.
Неужели мироздание с таким устройством рождения/смерти может существовать?
На самом деле, это просто удивительное, труднореализуемое и потрясающее в своей жестокости явление.
Пожалуй, ради этого действительно имело смысл создавать человека наделенного сознанием, чтобы потом можно было понаблюдать 
за его страхом смерти. Ведь животные, с их низким уровнем развития, не могут прочувствовать всего ужаса от осознания своей неизбежной кончины.

Конечно, я тут же спрятался в своих мыслях о вечном, об относительности сущего, в сократовском "глупо боятся смерти".
Но, на самом-то деле, все это туфта.
Все эти философские мысли, - ерунда полная, потому что направлены на судьбу другого человека (меня, наблюдаемого мной-же со стороны  :Stick Out Tongue:  ).
А вот для мой личности, смерть, - это трагедия которую никакими словами нельзя оправдать и объяснить.

----------


## trypo

если уж ты осознаешь , что есть ты , наблюдающий за твоей же личностью , 
тогда и смерть этой самой личности не такая уж и трагедия.
всего лишь инструмент жизни , который ты себе выбрал.
да и нету в личности ничего особенного , кроме страхов и страстей.

----------


## microbe

У меня сегодня пришла такая мысль что я умру, посмотрю как птицы погоду скажут...  :Cool:

----------


## Ваня :)

> Ведь животные, с их низким уровнем развития, не могут прочувствовать всего ужаса от осознания своей неизбежной кончины.


 Это откуда еще известно?

Не по теме: у животных с "их низким уровнем развития" если уж не совсем нет, то несравнительно меньше подлости, лжи и цинизма, чем у "венца эволюции".

----------


## Dementiy

> Это откуда еще известно?


 Если бы уровень развития других животных был сопоставим с человеческим, то нам было бы о чем друг с другом поговорить.
Очевидно же.



> у животных с "их низким уровнем развития" если уж не совсем нет, то несравнительно меньше подлости, лжи и цинизма, чем у "венца эволюции".


 В чем-то верно.
Но это потому, что животные чаще всего просто не знают как причинить другим боль, соответственно не могут этим процессом управлять.

Впрочем, в моем посте речь шла совсем о другом.

----------


## Ваня :)

Нет, я имел в виду именно это утверждение: "не могут прочувствовать всего ужаса от осознания своей неизбежной кончины".

Извините, что зацепился за тему с животными, тем самым уйдя в сторону от темы поста. Просто я к ним по определенным причинам неравнодушен.

----------


## illusive

я вот в 15 лет думала, что точно умру в 16. в 16 думала, что умру скоро, в 17 думала, что умру в 18 или скоро после так называемого "конца света", сейчас уже ни в чем не уверена.

----------


## jeri

> Не по теме: у животных с "их низким уровнем развития" если уж не совсем нет, то несравнительно меньше подлости, лжи и цинизма, чем у "венца эволюции".


 Как бы мы не любили животных,  нельзя сравнивать их с человеком., да в них « меньше подлости, лжи и цинизма» , они любят, они  безоговорочно преданы, но они не осознанны, в отличие от человека, который свое чувство вынес  из страданий и  сомнений., оно более ценно.
Что уж говорить , я и сама некоторых животинок люблю больше чем людей, хотя и понимаю ,что это не правильно.
 Людей любить сложно(   
и нужно :Smile:

----------


## Игорёк

Животные прикольные, пушистые, миленькие..  люди страшные - отталкивают, а если красивые то пробуждают чувство зависти, один сплошной негатив)

----------


## Викторыч

> Все эти философские мысли, - ерунда полная, потому что направлены на судьбу другого человека (меня, наблюдаемого мной-же со стороны


 Ну пока не переживёшь нечто наподобии клинической смерти то и сложно об этом рассуждать и воспринимать. Хотя кто и имел такой опыт то тоже мало чего поняли. Филосовские мысли это только теория, но нужна и практика. Без практики они и будут ерундой полной. А так при земной жизни это всего лишь тело с набором чувств, желаний и мыслей которое прикреплено обузой к твоему истинному "Я". Не справишься со всей этой холобудой, тогда вся эта холобуда будет править твоим истинным "Я". Будешь идти на поводу своих чувств, желаний и мыслей. А ещё хуже идти на поводу своего тела. Так что после смерти будет не велика потеря. Так как истинное "Я" остаётся вечно. И это Ты и есть.

----------


## Elysium

> Ведь животные, с их низким уровнем развития, не могут прочувствовать всего ужаса от осознания своей неизбежной кончины.


 на скотобойне бывали? лично я нет! любой высокомерный человек назовет "животным" того же безработного алкаша. лично я в ситуации с алкашом скорее посчитаю животным "высокомерного человека". все относительно.

----------


## Melissa

А мне вот интересно, насколько больно умирать? Что при этом чувствует человек, о чем думает?
Когда у меня болел живот, я жутко мучилась и думала что сейчас склею ласты. Но естественно ничего смертельного и опасного у меня не было. А если болячка действительно серьезная и практически не оставляет шанса, это же наверное адские боли? А когда человек знает, что ему жить осталось несколько недель, что происходит в голове?

----------


## Ваня :)

> А если болячка действительно серьезная и практически не оставляет шанса, это же наверное адские боли?


 Честно, я этого не понимаю... Себя мучаешь, окружающих мучаешь... А все из-за утверждений типа: "Не ты давал себе жизнь и не ты в праве ее забирать" и т.п.

Главное, чтобы родные поняли, что "для пациэнта лучше будет умереть", а с этим проблемы...

----------


## Melissa

У родных надежда и попытка использовать хотя бы 1% из ста. Их тоже можно понять. Мне страшно представить смерть родителей и конечно я буду до последнего делать всё возможное  .(( 
Это свою не страшно :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## jeri

> У родных надежда и попытка использовать хотя бы 1% из ста. Их тоже можно понять. Мне страшно представить смерть родителей и конечно я буду до последнего делать всё возможное  .(( 
> Это свою не страшно


 На самом деле-верх эгоизма(
Хотя все это , конечно, вопросы веры

----------


## Викторыч

> А мне вот интересно, насколько больно умирать? Что при этом чувствует человек, о чем думает?


 Ни сколько не больно. Даже если и есть до процесса какая боль то как рукой снимет. А когда помрёшь думать ни о чём не будешь, а будешь адаптироваться к новому состоянию. На то и есть 9 дней, 40 дней и т.д.

----------


## Pechalka

Самая безболезненная и быстрая смерть-пуля в висок или если тебя убъют ножом в сердце! В последней чел даже не поймет,что с ним произошло и потеряет сознание,а там и смерть!

----------


## Omega

чето проснулся и вот так подумал, какой шанс умереть так как хочешь? или по крайней безболезненной смертью?
сколько людей не с того не с сего заболевают и мучаются, причем не имея возможности помочь себе вообще никак.  чисто случайности. попасть в пожар и валятся обгоревшым на койке под капельницей умирать понемногу. или от аварии, парализованым... и реально все, ничего нельзя сделать.  так страшно от того что ето может произойти в любой день.  допустим, все наладилось, ты уже счастливый человек, а тут такая беда. 
понятно что никто не застрахован и случится может что угодно, но сколько раз видел там по тв, или слышал о других людях, представив себя в такой ситуации мне стало очень страшно и печально.
ведь умереть по своему желанию или не желанию но спокойно ето приемлимо, а в таких ситуациях....
и нельзя же никак предостеречься, может случится что угодно и где угодно.
и нет выхода. можно было бы забыть, но ета мысль засела. замкнутый круг. и стало вообще страшно умирать. ну покрайней мере пока ета мысль беспокоит.
та даже попасться  каким то бандитам, и очнуться в реанимации овощем. бляяяя!  я незнаю, просто представте себе ето! 
страшно. очень.

я раньше как то не задумывался, и вобще таких мыслей небыло.. имеется в виду о такой жуткой ситуации.
даже вот взять фест, слем допустим. был на днях. (может ето после него такие мысли)  
помахались, а теперь думаю, а если бы случайно какой то нерв или я незнаю, что то такое заделось что остался обездвиженным инвалидом.
радуешся себе, пихаешся, а тут на тебе, неудачно принял или приземлился и все...


напишите что вы думаете, только не издевайтесь.

----------


## _lamer

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=06f_1381668990 
  Переедь вон в Бразилию. А вообще есть одна тенденция, когда человек неосознанно определяет свою судьбу. У одного брат крутой был, боксер, здоровье, красота, думал, будет так всегда, смерти не боялся. Как результат - грохнули в 90е. Ещё куча примеров когда ищешь смерти, но она обходит стороной. И наоборот - ничего не ждёшь, а тут бац и думаешь, что тебе конец. Человека нужно изнутри вскапывать, смотреть. Он же как магнит притягивает обстоятельства.
  Ещё пример - муж военный. ОООООчень гордый. У них всегда в башке зашкаливает что-то специфическое. Обратили внимание как всякие бывшие вояки, всякие там силовики тяжёлые носят шапку где-то сзади, небрежно так? Это акцент энергий, можно людей читать по мелочам. Тот вояка был очень гордый, жену прямо подавлял своей самостью, хотя и был отменным мужчиной, прямо как из песни вышел. А тут раз и хватил его инсульт. Стал паралитиком. Он держал женщин за..ну сверху вниз..относился очень свысока, а теперь она делает для него все, ухаживает. Без неё он вообще никто, кусок мяса. Вот по таким вещам можно примерно вычислить что человеку светит. По Эрику Берну вообще у большинства есть внутренний сценарий из детства. Я больше ориентируюсь не на установки, а на баланс энергий. У того дисбаланс был, слишком гордо и высоко стоял и его бахнуло. Звучит как шизотерика, знаю, но это работает. Люди из народа давно ориентируются на такие вещи, ещё до возникновения психологии, её отделения от философии, да-да. На то и пословицы существуют. 
  вот омега, вот нарисуй более четкий образ. чего тебе больше всего не хватает. а чего в тебе слишком много. это острые торчащие углы. человек ими винтики вселенной задевает и получает на свою голову. жизнь только так и учит, надо подумать, присмотреться что к чему из-за чего.

----------


## Omega

норм видео, чувак получил по заслугам. я думаю такое не только в Бразилии может быть.
мысль ета меня уже отпустила. просто мне так страшно стало, просыпаюсь и представляю ето все себе... раньше даже если и думал то не представлял себя в такой ситуации. 
так я знаю чего мне не хватает впринципе. а чего много не знаю) страха и лентяйства может)
ну вот ты, прочитал, и не задумался? не представил себя допустим? вот не с того не с сего. газ рвонул, или бандюки залезли. не придумывать, не корчить героя. а сидиш такой в трусах телик смотриш и тут оп.
или просто захотел прогулятся...   мне даже противно писать такое. но все же. когда нет даже не малейшей мысли о смерти, и неготов и не хочешь.
мы же тут не гордые, кто готовится кто думает кто отвлекается, и представить какую то  такую ситуацию с собой.

----------


## _lamer

> страха и лентяйства


   я так понимаю, страх осознанный? тогда не так страшно. когда он очень глубоко, тогда и притягивает со страшной силой проблемы. а когда он на поверхности, явный, то даже его могут и не заметить - вот ведь парадокс. так у людей чуйка настроена. человека со страхом можно напугать, но не подавить полностью. подавленный не сделает ничего, станет петухом лишь бы выжить, а со страху человек может и ответить. 
  лентяйство..я так понимаю, у всех, кто не здоров психически, эта проблема возникает, т.к. много энергии уходит на посторонние вещи, на закрытие травм, болезненных точек, подавление и пр. энергии больше чем у здоровых, но почти вся расходуется. как человек вот болеет с температурой - все силы задействованы, но только на одно. с годами силы истощаются, конечно. об этом надо заранее думать. мне 25, а я уже боюсь, что мне завтра, даже если долечусь, станет всё равно. на всё. 



> а сидиш такой в трусах телик смотриш и тут оп.


   ага. так обычно и бывает с экстравертами. не ждут они ничего, а тут раз и реальность рвёт на части со всех сторон. думаю, когда самолёт падает, то сидящие в нём психически больные спокойнее чем другие. такова специфика. психи как-будто созданы для чего-то плохого.



> или просто захотел прогулятся


   больше всего это меня добивало - не могу прогуляться. я хочу в своём городе, в своей стране ходить где хочу, хоть ночью, хоть днём. с огромным трудом, но я добился этого. я готов к отпору, но спокоен, расслаблен. вот люди..с такой коркой взрослости - ненавидят подростков. те бьют, не считаясь с тем, что первые считают такое избиение в высшей степени безобразием. вот она гордость взрослых. тут таких нет, а не-взрослые меня поймут. нас энергиями легче работать, лучше адаптироваться, опять же в дурных условиях. в здоровых - всё наоборот. тут мы хиреем, а здоровые ещё больше здоровеют.
  я раньше часто думал..и чем больше думал о том как на меня кидаются и избивают..тем дальше отдалял от себя эту муть...потом меланхолия проходит..ты возвращаешься на землю..ничего не ожидаешь, но ты..как бы уже на чужой территории - тут же получаешь по кумполу. а когда ты в метафизическом пространстве - ты как невидимка для всего мира. я поэтому и стремился к тому, чтобы моё душевное состояние никоим образом не зависело от внешних обстоятельств, быть полностью автономным существом, даже сущностью. последнее не вышло, сбился с пути. автономным вроде стал. и гопари не беспокоят - потому что они исчезли. в моих глазах. их таковыми видят только их жертвы. если я не их жертва, то я их не вижу. и вообще их не существует..как-то так. опять звучит как шизотерика (это не для тебя, омега, для некоторых "поклонников)? но это работает и это главное.
  вот в таком ключе можно определить слабые места в себе..чего можно ожидать и т.п...что прокачать в себе.

----------


## Dementiy

> напишите что вы думаете, только не издевайтесь.


 Ну я примерно о том же и писал в начале темы.

Одно дело жалеть себя, ненавидеть всех кто тебя окружает и планировать суицид. 
И совсем другое, осознавать что это может случиться с тобой-любимым.
Мысль о смерти далеко не так приятна, когда осознается применительно к себе (не "Я"-телу, и не "Я"-как меня видят окружающие), а именно к своему истинному "Я".

----------


## Omega

да, чето я так жестко раньше не задумывался, а тут прям не с того не с сего пришло...
вернее задумывался но только как по собственному желанию.
но меня кстати отпустило уже. ети мысли.

----------


## Omega

главное не остаться овощем...

----------


## advocatus diaboli

Ничто не может произайти однажды, кроме ОДНОГО.©)

----------


## Reita

Когда вдруг понимаешь,что умрёшь-осознаёшь это ясно,чётко и с беспощадной неизбежностью,то это всегда определённый этап в жизни любого человека.Ты становишься взрослее.Так уж мы устроены:каждый день по радио,по тв,в газетах и в интернете,из уст знакомых и коллег по работе мы слышим это слово-Смерть,смерть,смерть...Только представьте сколько человек погибает(умирает)каждый божий день,каждый час,каждую секунду...Я не знаю точных цифр,но это сотни и сотни,а может и тысячи жизней.
  И сколько каждый день рождается?Вот на этом месте понимаешь простую истину,что Смерть и есть неотъемлемая часть Жизни,эти два понятия не существуют отдельно друг от друга,они одно целое.Это абсолютно естественный процесс.
  И тем не менее для каждого из нас,наша собственная смерть всегда трагедия уровня всемирного апокалипсиса.Собственно наша смерть и есть наш личный и индивидуальный апокалипсис.Весь мир будет жить дальше,вот только меня уже в нём не будет-как это...Странно и нелепо что ли?Перешёл ли я ту черту,когда уже примирился с этим фактом и успокоился?Да,наверное.Когда осознаёшь даже собственную смерть как частичку гигантского и величественного круговорота,тогда страх почти исчезает. Memento mori и страх исчезнет,а когда исчезает страх,ты всегда преодолеваешь свою слабость и в итоге возвышаешься над самим собой,над всеми этими мелочами жизни,которые вдруг начинаешь видеть ничтожными и незначительными.Есть Жизнь и есть Смерть,всё остальное пыль.

----------


## Dementiy

> Когда вдруг понимаешь,что умрёшь-осознаёшь это ясно,чётко и с беспощадной неизбежностью


 Да, да, именно об этом я и говорил.
Ясное и четкое осознание.
Образно говоря, "посмотрел смерти в глаза".

Только это несколько отличается от критических ситуаций в жизни, когда человеческая жизнь висит на волоске.
Там на первое место выходит страх, а порой, ничего не выходит (человек не успевает осознать смертельную опасность).

Не думаю, что я перешел какой-то этап и стал взрослее.
Наоборот, я стараюсь больше не думать об этом. 
Пребывание в иллюзии под действием майи, - гораздо комфортнее.  :Smile:

----------


## nain

Классная тема, близкие мне по духу рассуждения, но по моему страшно умереть морально, или духовно не знаю как точно выразится. Когда понимаеш что часть тебя умерла безвозвратно, и не боишся умереть до конца. Ну с понтом гулять так гулять, когда за пультом то педаль газа только в пол, и вообще наступает иногда приятное очучение бессмертности. Вспоминаются моменты когда я прыгал в сугроб с пятого этажа чтоб проверить свою силу воли, или прыгал с моста в реку... .. Ой хорош пьяной бредятины

----------


## advocatus diaboli

Mori licet, cui vivere non placet.
Можно умереть тому, кому не нравится жить.

----------


## advocatus diaboli

Facilis descensus Averni...
Легок путь через Аверн... Вергилий, "Энеида".
Авернское озеро у города Кумы в Кампании считалось у древних римлян входом в подземное царство, т.е. "на тот свет".)

----------


## advocatus diaboli

Totus hic locus est contemnendus in nobis, non neglegendus in nostris.

Мы должны относиться с презрением ко всем этим заботам, когда дело идет о нас, но не пренебрегать ими по отношению к нашим близким.

Цицерон, "Тускуланские беседы".

О соблюдении похоронных обрядов.

----------

